# xic / petit



## xupxup

Aquest tema està lligat amb el que s'està discutint aquests dies del xic/ xica, xiquet/xiqueta, però he obert un apartat nou per no enredar més la troca.
La meva pregunta és: quants de vosaltres feu servir l'adjectiu *xic-xica* com a sinònim de *petit-petita*?
Vull saber sobretot si la gent que diu xic o xiquet per referir-se a algú, també fa servir l'adjectiu xic per dir petit, (un plat xic, una cullera xiqueta-xicarrona...)
I la gent que no és ni valenciana ni de Tarragona?
I que feu servir la forma "un xic" per dir una mica?

Ho pregunto perquè al Vendrell xic vol dir petit, i només es fa servir per referir-se a algú que és el menor en edat d'un grup. Així per exemple jo, que sóc el petit de tres germans, sóc el xic de casa. I per parlar del més petit (de moment) dels meus nebots, diem "el xic" (_El xic s'ha cagat. No facis plorar el xic!_) Però al meu germà no li direm mai el xic. 
També es fa servir xic per dir petit a qualsevol cosa. _Un pont xic, les ulleres et van xiques, aquests pantalons et van una mica grans, els tindrem d'aixiquir._
És aquest ús el que m'interessa més. Dieu frases com aquestes? I si algú les diu, l'enteneu?

Finalment només afegir que la forma "un xic" per dir una mica al Vendrell no es fa servir mai. I que del que a València diuen xic, i a Valls xiquet, aquí en diem nen, és clar.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

xupxup said:


> Finalment només afegir que la forma "un xic" per dir una mica al Vendrell no es fa servir mai. I que del que a València diuen xic, i a Valls xiquet, aquí en diem nen, és clar.


 
Doncs jo que sóc de vora ca teva et diré que, si més no des que tinc ús de raó, mai no he sentit aquest ús de _xic_ com a sinònim de _petit_ a Vilanova. És molt probable que existís i que la gent hagi deixat de fer-lo servir. De tota manera, és una paraula molt transparent que tothom entén, és clar.

Pel que fa a "un xic de" com a sinònim de "una mica de", diré que jo vaig començar a emprar-ho tard a la vida, perquè se'm va enganxar d'amics d'altres bandes. A Vilanova, com al Vendrell, no se sent "un xic de...".

Salutacions al Baix Penedès, Xupxup, sobretot a la platja de Sant Salvador


----------



## Dixie!

Sí xupxup,

A casa meua sempre s'ha fet servir xica (en aquest cas en femení) per parlar de petita: la meua germana menuda, per als meus pares, és *la xica *(bé, amb mi també ho fan servir de tant en tant).


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dixie! said:


> Sí xupxup,
> 
> A casa meua sempre s'ha fet servir xica (en aquest cas en femení) per parlar de petita: la meua germana menuda, per als meus pares, és *la xica *(bé, amb mi també ho fan servir de tant en tant).


 
I al País Valencià seria la _xicoteta_, oi? Una vegada vaig sentir una entrevista radiofònica a Marta Garcia, una noia valenciana periodista esportiva de Catalunya Ràdio i va explicar que un dia va haver de parlar de la petita de les germanes Williams (no sé si Venus o Serena ) i va dir "la "xicoteta de les Williams": es veu que això va comportar una certa confusió entre els oients del Principat.


----------



## Cecilio

Confirme que a València la forma utilitzada generalment és *xicotet*, *xicoteta*, sempre en la forma diminutiva. A partir d'aquesta forma es poden fer nous diminitius: *xicotinet*,* xicotiniu*, *xicotiu*, *xicotiguo*, *xicotiniguo*, etc. Com a curiositat diré que en alguns indrets, per exemple on jo vaig nàixer, no és estrany sentir la forma *xocotet*/*xocoteta*, amb una variant en "o" i els corresponents diminutius *xocotinet*, *xocotiniu*,* xocotiguo*,* xocotiniguo*, *xocotiu*, etc.


----------



## xupxup

> Confirme que a València la forma utilitzada generalment és *xicotet*, *xicoteta*, sempre en la forma diminutiva. A partir d'aquesta forma es poden fer nous diminitius: *xicotinet*,* xicotiniu*, *xicotiu*, *xicotiguo*, *xicotiniguo*, etc. Com a curiositat diré que en alguns indrets, per exemple on jo vaig nàixer, no és estrany sentir la forma *xocotet*/*xocoteta*, amb una variant en "o" i els corresponents diminutius *xocotinet*, *xocotiniu*,* xocotiguo*,* xocotiniguo*, *xocotiu*, etc.


Molt bé, això va bé. I Cecilio (i els valencians en general) podríeu dir una frase com ara:
"Aquest plat és massa gran, dóna-me'n un de més *xic*" o hauria de ser forçosament "dóna-me'n un de més *xicotiu*"
I encara, feu servir alguna expressió com "un xic de", per exemple, "demana-li un xicotinet de sal"?


----------



## xupxup

> A casa meua sempre s'ha fet servir xica (en aquest cas en femení) per parlar de petita: la meua germana menuda, per als meus pares, és *la xica *(bé, amb mi també ho fan servir de tant en tant).


I tenient en compte que per l'Ebre dieu xic / xica també per dir nen-nena. Hi ha alguna manera de diferenciar quan parlen de la teva germana que és la petita o de tu? A totes dues us poden dir xica per igual?
I estic molt encuriosit: És possible, per la zona on ets tu, dir una frase com: "Ara ja ets una xica gran, t'has de portar bé!" per dir, ara ja ets una nena gran, porta't bé?


----------



## Cecilio

xupxup said:


> Molt bé, això va bé. I Cecilio (i els valencians en general) podríeu dir una frase com ara:
> "Aquest plat és massa gran, dóna-me'n un de més xic" o hauria de ser forçosament "dóna-me'n un de més xicotiu"
> I encara, feu servir alguna expressió com "un xic de", per exemple, "demana-li un xicotinet de sal"?



No, la paraula neutra és "xicotet". La frase seria: "Dóna-me'n un de més xicotet".

L'expressió "un xic de" no es diu a València. Diríem "un poc/poquet de" o "una mica/miqueta de". És notable l'ús dels diminitius en aquestes expressions. Se senten coses del tipus: *micoteta, micotinigua, micotiua, poquiniguo, poquetet, poquitiniguo*. (No sé molt bé com escriure algunes d'aquestes paraules).


----------



## xupxup

La profusió dels diminutius valencians em meravella!
Com es pot construir "micotinigua"? 
Per aquí se senten coses com miqueta, micarrina, micarroneta, micarrinya, micarrinitxa...
però micotinigua (o és micotiniua?) és...superior!


----------



## Cecilio

Sí, els diminutius en -iu (-iuo), -iua són certament espectaculars. (No sé molt bé com escriure'ls; he utilitzat una "g" per aclarir-ne la pronunciació).

Per exemple, jo he sentit alguna vegada la paraula "pobriuo", que es correspon amb "pobret".


----------



## Dixie!

Cecilio said:


> Confirme que a València la forma utilitzada generalment és *xicotet*, *xicoteta*, sempre en la forma diminutiva. A partir d'aquesta forma es poden fer nous diminitius: *xicotinet*,* xicotiniu*, *xicotiu*, *xicotiguo*, *xicotiniguo*, etc. Com a curiositat diré que en alguns indrets, per exemple on jo vaig nàixer, no és estrany sentir la forma *xocotet*/*xocoteta*, amb una variant en "o" i els corresponents diminutius *xocotinet*, *xocotiniu*,* xocotiguo*,* xocotiniguo*, *xocotiu*, etc.



Sí, per aquí també es diu xocotet i xocoteta.


----------



## Dixie!

xupxup said:


> I tenient en compte que per l'Ebre dieu xic / xica també per dir nen-nena. Hi ha alguna manera de diferenciar quan parlen de la teva germana que és la petita o de tu? A totes dues us poden dir xica per igual?
> I estic molt encuriosit: És possible, per la zona on ets tu, dir una frase com: "Ara ja ets una xica gran, t'has de portar bé!" per dir, ara ja ets una nena gran, porta't bé?



A les dues ens poden dir xica per igual! _ Ha vingut la xica. _Ho fan servir indistintament perquè som més joves que ells i el significat que té "la xica" és de persona més menuda. Si mons pares parlen amb mi de "la xica", està clar que parlen de ma germana. En canvi, no crec que a l'hora de parlar-li de mi a ella facin servir "la xica", perquè sóc més gran i les connotacions que té aquesta paraula són de nena més petita. No sé si t'he embolicat 

La frase que esmentes és possible, sí. Però a mi em sona una mica forçada. Jo simplement diria: "Ara ja ets gran, porta't bé/t'has de portar bé".


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Tirant costa amunt et puc dir que aquí no es fa servir _xic_ per dir _petit_, però com diu la TPS, s'entén perfectament. S'entén com un sinònim, només que no es fa servir habitualment. _

Un xic_ sona més, sí, segurament és com s'utilitza per aquí aquesta paraula, és a dir, si demanéssim a un badaloní, per exemple, que fes servir _xic_ en una frase, ho faria amb aquesta construcció; de tota manera, _una mica_ és el que més se sent.


----------



## romarsan

Hola xics i xiques 
Jo també he sentit dir "xiconino" i "xiconina"
Salutacions


----------



## Eixerit

Jo no faig servir xic, però mon pare sí. Em penso que entre les noves generacions no es diu tant. Som de l'àrea del català central (Barcelona, Girona).


----------



## xupxup

Eixerit, podries concretar una mica més?
De quina zona d'origen estem parlant"
I podries posar algun exemple? Ton pare fa servir xic per parlar de canalla, per referir-se a qualsevol noi, o també/només per dir petit.
Moltes gràcies Eixerit!


----------



## Eixerit

Doncs, fa servir xic només com a adjectiu quan vol donar èmfasi o fer gràcia. Suposo que normalment diu petit. I no mai diu xic com a substantiu (nen petit). El meu pare és de BCN i hi ha viscut durant molts anys. Per cert, ni ell ni ningú de la seva família no parla amb accent castellà (allò anomenat "xava"). En tot cas, parlen dialecte barceloní genuïnament català, si bé amb alguna paraula castellana, però comptades.

[edito] També fa servir "un xic" com a sinònim de "una mica". Jo no dic mai "xic", potser perquè vaig marxar de Barcelona abans d'aprendre a parlar, tot i que pensant-ho bé, potser si m'hagués quedat a Barcelona diria "pequenyo", però vaja, és altament improbable. Qui sap.


----------

